# Bentley is in Obedience Training/Boarding and I miss him!!



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

You are not nutts. You will both suffer from the separation. But you will suffer more than he will. he will have the company of other dogs and be kept busy. You will just have your guilt. He will be fine a few days after his return. Dogs especially puppies are more resilient than humans.
Eric.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

He'll be fine...just focus on your own surgery and recovery! Remember, he needs you healthy to be happy. Hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## BentleysMom (Dec 14, 2014)

Everything worked out great! He didn't recognize us by site at first but the magic in his expression when he caught our scent was sooo sweet! Definitely remembers us!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Great to hear, I know you missed him so much. Glad he is home now!


----------



## BentleysMom (Dec 14, 2014)

Oh I sure did! He's lying across the lower half of my body right now on the sofa... He's such a ham!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Glad you've been reunited! I can just picture him lying across you right now!

How did the obedience training work out? Do you see a big difference?


----------



## BentleysMom (Dec 14, 2014)

Yes absolutely a big difference. He's way more calm but still can act crazy when given permission. So his silly personality hasn't changed he just follows commands better. Still a work in progress of course, he's an adolescent who still tests those boundaries. I'm so glad I did it!


----------

